

The Internet Archive, Trying to Encompass All Creation - edward
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/10/31/the-internet-archive-trying-to-encompass-all-creation/

======
Animats
The original plan was to have multiple copies of the Internet Archive in
different countries, so it would survive major disasters. The copy at
Alexandria, Egypt is still there and online, but hasn't been updated since
2007.

Here's YCombinator's original home page from 2005, as archived at Alexandria:

[http://web.archive.bibalex.org/web/20051013072101/http://www...](http://web.archive.bibalex.org/web/20051013072101/http://www.ycombinator.org/)

~~~
scoot
Huh, that's odd. I hoped Facebook's earlier privacy policies might be
available, but it seems the 2012 robots.txt blanket exclusion applies here,
even though the archive outdated it, and hasn't been updated since.

~~~
pimlottc
The Wayback machine honors robots.txt retroactively. Which is really
unfortunate when a domain lapses and ends up owned by a completely different
entity.

------
gumby
Yay Brewster for thinking big without using any trendy buzzwords like
"crowdsourcing" or "cloud".

~~~
gumby
I don't understand why my ernest comment was down voted.

He's making the archive more powerful (stronger and with increased reach) by
making it distributed. It has the opportunity to become less of an institution
and more of a movement -- the opposite of large, centralized repositories like
Google and Facebook.

And I am impressed that the archive isn't using trendy buzzwords while hyping
its activities.

Maybe you think the archive is dumb, OK, but why down vote this comment?

~~~
pimlottc
> I don't understand why my ernest comment was down voted.

FYI, unless you were talking about Ernest Brewster, you probably meant
_earnest_.

~~~
gumby
Yup, thanks!!! :-)

------
walterbell
Note that the archive has an API for download (anonymous) and upload (needs
account):
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/internetarchive](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/internetarchive)

------
evanb
The Internet Archive always reminds me of the Albertian Order of Leibowitz in
_A Canticle for Leibowitz_.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Canticle_for_Leibowitz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Canticle_for_Leibowitz)

